# Christina Aguilera's video for "Save Me From Myself"



## aziajs (Jan 13, 2008)

This a special video she did for one of my personal favorites from her album.  It's called "Save Me From Myself".  The video is really beautiful, simple and includes footage from her wedding video.  I really like it.

YouTube - Christina Aguilera - Save Me From Myself [Official Video]


----------



## kristakamikaze (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Christina's video for "Save Me From Myself"*

wow its beautiful


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Christina's video for "Save Me From Myself"*

it's so lovely - her voice is just perfect in this


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Christina's video for "Save Me From Myself"*

that is truly beautiful.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jan 14, 2008)

She looks great!

N collection hmmmm??!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 14, 2008)

Very pretty.  Thanks.
"Save Me From Myself" should be a song title for something by Britney Spears and/or Amy Winehouse.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 14, 2008)

It gave me goosebumps.  I really like music that just has the instruments and the voice.  No distracting team of sexy dancing, synthesizers, or alter voice was in it.  This was beautiful.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 14, 2008)

She is very versatile.  She shows that she can really without the excessive runs!! She is the best singer of the singers that came out with her.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 14, 2008)

aww i love it!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_She is very versatile.  She shows that she can really without the excessive runs!! She is the best singer of the singers that came out with her._

 
You are so right.  She is very versatile but you rarely get a chance to see it.  She doesn't have to prove that she can sing anymore so she should leave all those runs and all that whooping and hollering alone.  We get it.  You have a powerful voice.  This is so nice because it's gentle and simple - very unexpected.  She is one of the best singers out here period.  Very few people have a voice like hers.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2008)

This is beautiful and she LOOKS beautiful with her hair down and the jeans and shirt like that. 
Her voice is unreal. There's nothing like it.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_You are so right.  She is very versatile but you rarely get a chance to see it.  She doesn't have to prove that she can sing anymore so she should leave all those runs and all that whooping and hollering alone.  We get it.  You have a powerful voice.  This is so nice because it's gentle and simple - very unexpected.  She is one of the best singers out here period.  Very few people have a voice like hers._

 
Definitely about the one of the best singers period.  I know Whitney Houston is impressed w. her voice and that is saying a lot (pre or post-crack addiction)


----------



## nunu (Jan 14, 2008)

she looks soo beautiful!
her voice is soo soothing in this song! i love it!


----------



## frocher (Jan 14, 2008)

That was beautiful.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 15, 2008)

oh so beautiful! and very simple!


----------



## Divinity (Jan 15, 2008)

I never really cared for Christina until Back to Basics came out.  She truly shines on this album - not just vocally, but personally, spiritually.  I feel like the previous album, Stripped, had to be loud because she was going through so much and she was MAD.  So, you didn't get to hear her true range or hear her come into her own until this album.  She has so much talent!  She writes AMAZING lyrics and she is fearless by putting so much of herself into her art.  Her true voice is just beautiful.  This is how music is supposed to sound with all the ranges, all the emotions, all the little subtleties that just make it magic.  I'm so inspired by her and have a new appreciation for her as an artist and as a person for finding herself, staying true to herself, no matter what.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 7, 2008)

My favorite song off the album, but this video is great.  So simple, it really just allows her vocals to be on display. I like that it's acoustic also, it sounds very organic.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 10, 2008)

i love this. thank you so much for posting it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 10, 2008)

She has a lot of talent and a great voice. I never understood the slutty look she used over the years, I think instead of attracting more people to her music it acted as a deterrant. I do think she will be around and do a lot more "growing" as the years go on.


----------

